# Maybe just me but betta did not like seachem stress guard



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

He was more stressed then ever when i dosed him with that he woukd just dart off then stay in one spot i was worried i changed the water again and used strees coat plus instead 

I do nit trust seachem stress guard oh yea it also turned my water blue


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's normal for it to turn blue ^_^

Did you add it right to the water with him in it? Maybe it scared him?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nope i added it before i put him in i know he was nit acting normal


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you acclimate him to the new water at all? Like add new water to whatever he's held in for at least 15 minutes so he can get used to the new stuff rather than just dump him in?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Did you acclimate him to the new water at all? Like add new water to whatever he's held in for at least 15 minutes so he can get used to the new stuff rather than just dump him in?



You are right i didnt acclimate him to it thats probably why sigh i never had to acclimate when using stress coat he never had any issues with it 

Or I over dosed it but That item will be returned thats for sure


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, you should acclimate him every single water change you do. Fish can detect .03 change in temperature so if you have it even one degree off, it can hurt him. So it's not the Stress Guard, it's the fact that you didn't acclimate him to the new water that freaked him out. It's kind of like when you go from a nice warm bed to a frozen wooden floor, it's cold!! And at first it's kind of shocking! Well that's kind of how the fish feels, only he can feel it 100 times more than we can since the fish are cold-blooded and we are warm-blooded


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well, you should acclimate him every single water change you do. Fish can detect .03 change in temperature so if you have it even one degree off, it can hurt him. So it's not the Stress Guard, it's the fact that you didn't acclimate him to the new water that freaked him out. It's kind of like when you go from a nice warm bed to a frozen wooden floor, it's cold!! And at first it's kind of shocking! Well that's kind of how the fish feels, only he can feel it 100 times more than we can since the fish are cold-blooded and we are warm-blooded


Thanks for the advice but i thin it was stress guard not the water temperature 

I apperantly was suppose to add water conditioner with it lousy product i am using stress coat he had no issues with it i never had to acclimate him with stress coat he always is his perky self


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well yes of course you need to add water conditioner. Not all chemicals are water conditioners. Stress Coat doesn't do anything for the fish, just conditions the water. StressGuard will actually bind to the fish and heal the gaps in his slime coat.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well thank you but i already returned that product i prefer stress coat his tail is getting better


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's fine, I just wanted to let you know that those products do very different things is all


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just dont understand why they didnt it say that in the bottle that i need to use the water conditioner with it I DIDNT KNOW THAT! Huh 

I know we each feel different of stress coat but i like it i believe it heals and declorinates my water at the same time


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, if it doesn't say that it is directly a water conditioner, it should be inferred that you also need a water conditioner along with that product. Does it need to be written?

I know you have your own opinion but science still tells the truth either way. I'm not saying that you need to switch your water conditioner or anything, but just because you believe something doesn't make it true. Anywho, off to bed for this little poster! Talk to you soon!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok night i dont think they would sell a product thats lousy thats for sure plus i heard good reviews on it


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Stressguard is not a lousy product. It actually works very well and I really like it. 

You must always check to make sure that a product is a water conditioner. Stresscoat is a water conditioner, stressguard isn't. That doesn't mean that stressguard is a bad product. It is just a different product. You can use both stresscoat and stressguard with water conditioners as well. 

To be safe - I always add Seachem Prime anyway since that is a great water conditioner.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry if i sounded like its a bad product i dont think it is i didnt know you need to use water conditioner with it now i know 

Stressguard is not a bad product but neither is stress coat you get two in one conditions water plus heals i prefer that


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I always use seachem prime but I thought i would try stress coat out too i have both

Again sorry if i sounded like its a bad product i dont think it is a bad product at all


----------

